# Outdoor Connection WONE 980 AM



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

For those interested, myself, Bob Davis "bassman2" of Electric Bass Circuit and Pete Ziehler of National Association of Pro River Anglers will be guests on Jerry Krip's outdoor show this Sunday 3/27 from 7:00pm to 9:00pm. For those that do not get a good signal on WONE 980AM, they now have live streaming on their website. Just go to their site and click on the "Now Streaming" link.

http://www.wone.com/main.html


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

"National Association of Pro River Anglers"......That's the same group we were talking about last fall. The "Dayton Fishing League" is the local division. Professional river wading. What's cooler than that?


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Also, Brandon Smith (I think, Shakedown) will be on the air, talking about the OGF web-site and fishing. Jerry and I will talk a little about the White Allen bass tournament at Acton Lake (April 30th). The show airs 6:00 to 9:00 PM on Sunday. As Scott said, you can get it on line, live streaming, I think another access is www.outdoors980.com then click on "Live Streaming". And if any of you have any questions during the show for any of the guests....you can call in live at 937-457-9663....and maybe we can get it answered.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

bassman2 said:


> And if any of you have any questions during the show for any of the guests....you can call in live at 937-457-9663....and maybe we can get it answered.


I did not know he was doing call ins... That should make this an entertaining evening!


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

Yes, he'll do call-ins, I thought some of your following might have specific questions or such.


----------



## zooks (Feb 4, 2011)

Haven't listened to WONE since my teenage years so I'm not familiar with their current programming. Is fishing a regular topic in this time slot, or a one-time special?


----------



## bassman2 (Jul 14, 2007)

zooks said:


> Haven't listened to WONE since my teenage years so I'm not familiar with their current programming. Is fishing a regular topic in this time slot, or a one-time special?


Jerry Kripp has been doing the radio show close to 20 years now. The "Outdoor Connection" is aired live (unless bumped by special programming) every Sunday evening for 3 hours from 6:00 to 9:00 PM. Also, he airs a 1 hour program on Thursday evenings at 7:00. Then, usually pre-recorded (some times re-broadcast) on Saturday mornings at 5:00 AM. His shows are as the title says, related to outdoor sports, mostly hunting and fishing. Check out the web-site www.outdoors980.com Jerry usually gets some nice prizes for the White Allen/Acton Action bass tournament to be given away randomly (by drawing tickets of those who participate). You can check out the tournament by going to www.whiteallen.com clicking on "about us" and scrolling down to "White Allen bass tournament"


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

It looks like the podcast for this show did get posted and is in 2 parts. Just click "local fishing round table"' then "play".

http://www.wone.com/cc-common/podcast/single_page.html?podcast=Outdoors


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

WONE is doing another Great Miami River special on Outdoor Connection Sunday, August 7th at 7:00 PM. I will be a guest host.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Date was moved to August 14th.


----------

